# New Marimba Concerto-Djinn



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

Check out the recordings of this playlist of John Psathas new marimba concerto Djinn.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAA24523D23578B67&feature=viewall

great music by amazing composer


----------

